

Get your startup invested. An easy way. - nephronim
http://blog.favour.it/post/31791630023/angels-fund-factories-not-social-media-startups#.UKdOxIXJLxI

======
nephronim
The typical way to fund your startup in Europe is to spend four to six months
trying to find one or two gentleman of advancing age, willing to hand you
EUR50k each or more. As European angels are more interested in supporting
brick and mortar or revenue producing businesses than in investing in risky
internet plays this is quite the challenge. US style angel group rounds are
semi-nonexistent, but when Sander Nagtegaal, co-founder at Peecho, explained
to us how they had pulled of a combination between crowd and angel funding, we
speedily grabbed the opportunity.

